# RIP donation thread



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, we're giving back and establishing the positive and productive nature of RIP.

Send the money to my paypal at

[email protected]

That's where I got my Master's, so I dont check the email, I just use it for paypal.

I'll keep posting who gave how much and when things taper off I'll add my cash to the total and send it all off to Xenon.

*ROCKINTIMBZ....... $20
JOEY'D .................. $ 5
PinK ...................... $10
slckr69 ................. $10.53
acestro ................. $10.00
ESPMike ................ $10
NJKILLSYOU ........... $10
Nismo Driver ...........$24.47
CORey ....................$30
justin darkangel BS....$10
Joey'D ......................$15
*

so far * $155.00*


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

btw, this may or may not involve neato skulls for those involved....

and you dont have to be official RIP member, just an official RIP supporter.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

what exactly is the money going towards?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2006)

So Ace, what are we supporting if we do donate in the name of RIP?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Both good questions.

It's a thanks to Xenon for this fun subforum first. But it's also a solidification and solidarity of this aspect of the site.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> Both good questions.
> 
> It's a thanks to Xenon for this fun subforum first. But it's also a solidification and solidarity of this aspect of the site.


P-Fury


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oops, I should have referenced this thread where the idea started from Nismo and is still being discussed:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=140510


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

The money is the first of hopefully many steps of using the RIP numbers to benefit the site. The donations will be grouped together as a massive donation to Xenon and GG to help with the financial responsibilities of the site, and hopefully it will be substantial enough for them to be able to make any changes they see fit that have been financially impossible before.

In short its our way of saying thanks and contributing to the site.

And dont forget everyone contributing will be recognized for their efforts in this thread.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I dunno...this sounds like one big scam to me...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> I dunno...this sounds like one big scam to me...


yes it is, ace has planned it all along.

im getting 10% of all scandinavian donations. currently handing out flyers on the street asking them to give money for the new RIP Church...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Instead of monetary contributions I would prefer a contribution from the brains of the RIP members. Make it part of your rules to fan out over the site and provide advice to members in your respective areas of expertise. That contribution is vastly more valuable to me than money.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Got it mike!!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Instead of monetary contributions I would prefer a contribution from the brains of the RIP members. Make it part of your rules to fan out over the site and provide advice to members in your respective areas of expertise. That contribution is vastly more valuable to me than money.


you want me to start an E-gangsta school here on the site...... jk lol
ya its been a while since ive been in the other threads maybe ill donate some more of my time


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

monies sent


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll keep updating the amounts at the top. Let's focus just as much energy on positive fish contributions too.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah the fish contributions are becoming a major part, but Id like to do the money thing for the site too. no reason whatsoever that we cant all do both!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

come january ill be able to donate more but im broke for now








anybody need a mortgage?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dont worry, the RIP founder will probably be donating $5 too.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Dont worry, the RIP founder will probably be donating $5 too.:laugh:


so does that mean you need a mortgage?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Instead of monetary contributions I would prefer a contribution from the brains of the RIP members. Make it part of your rules to fan out over the site and provide advice to members in your respective areas of expertise. That contribution is vastly more valuable to me than money.


its in the works X its in the works.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

this depends on how much my bonus is tonight!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> somebody shoot joey
> 
> but just in the leg :laugh:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Less chat.. more donation.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed. Cleaned up a little bit here.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i knew you guys were lining his pockets









j/k its a good idea and RIP isnt looking so bad anymore


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> Agreed. Cleaned up a little bit here.


I did it


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

ace check your mail! AND DONT SPEND MY GD MONEY ASSHAT! lol

and update the list .. and lets work on the skulls we gonna get.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Updated.









Already about half-way to $100. Cool.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i need that paypal lesson guys


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

?? wat you mean you dont know how to use pay pal?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

/ no i tried

/ones card is for some reason not accepted. must talk to bank to fix it

/asshat!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i would however like the tag to put in my sig if thats possible ace just dont wnat green skulls.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

me 2


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i wonder what tier i am at 10.53?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> i wonder what tier i am at 10.53?


10.53.. what happened Ace charged you tax?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> i wonder what tier i am at 10.53?


10.53.. what happened Ace charged you tax?








[/quote]

i dont like round numbers... they scare me a bit.

and my bonus was 253.53 ??? i dont get that


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:laugh:

I was wondering if that number was a test to see if I was paying attention









I updated the list with me. I'll be adding $10 myself for now.








That's about 17% of my monthly student stipend.
















If CORey figures things out we'll be closing in on $100 fast. Really cool.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i donate too

of


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

YOU HAVE MAIL ACE!

$10 is the best I can do now with XMas looming and all, but even with these few contributions our total is going up quick! Great job guys!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Gotcha Mike....

movin' on up!!!!!!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Good to see everyone contributing... TOP.

Now lets see some more! Doesnt have to be much guys, as you can see. Any few bucks you can spare is great and gets your name on the list as a contributor.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/wonders if entire alphabet is in Mike's last name


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

There isnt a d...

Thats about it though.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

just like PinKragon


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

explain how this sh*t works. do i need a paypal account to send you money? wtf!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> explain how this sh*t works. do i need a paypal account to send you money? wtf!?!?!?!?!


no we all teleported the money to ace


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

well i thought i needed an account i was asking a simple question.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> well i thought i needed an account i was asking a simple question.










set up a paypal account and send the money to the email ace posted.. the paypal setup process is a bit gay since you gotta confirm your email your bank accounts etc


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok well i cant read small numbers right now so ill do it tomorrow./


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Back online.










I still have your guys' moneys, no worries. (even though I did go to the casino :laugh: ).


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

did you get my pM ace


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> Back online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> Back online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











[/quote]

No RIP moneys were spent at the casino :laugh:

Now if I lost my measly $40 really fast.... well.....

...I still wouldn't have done it!


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok well i sent money, im not sure if i did it right cuz paypal is confusing as hell so let me know what up ace.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

wats the time line on this ace... ?? i would like to get it done before i leave.

points out this is pry a bad time to as ppl for money considering christmas but owell.

only give if you can ...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

stop giving the cripples money


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Got it NJ, updating....

Timeline... good question. Should we give folks through the first week of January? Or should this be a RIP holiday gift to P-fury?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

ok sweet, i thought i may have done something stupid while making a paypal account...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i just tried to make another donation, but my cc was declined so i have to wait for 2 days for my payment to post to the account


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

No worries, let's just agree on a time-line.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think we should just wait till we hit $100.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Agreed. And then give a week window after that to see if anyone else is interested in adding?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

indeed.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

You can put me down for $10. Its not much, but Im struggling just to be able to pay for internet. So my pledge is $10, take it or leave it...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um... most folks are donating that much (self included), so it's cool in my book. No paypal 4 U?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um it should be at the latest last week of dec. i leave jan 3 and would like to see this through.. i guess if i dont no big deal but i would like to..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> You can put me down for $10. Its not much, but Im struggling just to be able to pay for internet. So my pledge is $10, take it or leave it...


leave it........................jk thats more i than i have put down so far, and its more than we had yesterday so


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well all of the square table has only put 10 . except me who put 10.53 hahahah muahahhaha

just to make it interesting.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ug, stupid fees are taking off 0.50 to .90 off for each donation.







I guess that's no big deal. But I wonder why it varies at all.









/looks forward to big RIP donation day


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> ug, stupid fees are taking off 0.50 to .90 off for each donation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dwngrade your paypal acct and remove the ablity to accept CC transactions. that I hear is how to avoid the transaction fee.
I'll toss a few bucks towards this on Friday.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

acestro said:


> /wonders if entire alphabet is in Mike's last name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/mike must be greek then


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/sees scary new Ex0000dus sig and avatar









/returns thread on topic.... awaits donations to push total over $100

/looks into BlackSunshine's ever ingenious advice in all things computer


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> /wonders if entire alphabet is in Mike's last name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/mike must be greek then








[/quote]

/is german/irish/polish

/thinks polish explains many letters


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

/is polish too

/only has 7 letters in last name

/only 5 diffrent letters

/remarks to Ace about new sig and avatar

this is the NEW Ex0000dus.. (insert evil evil evil smiley here)


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Evil Ex000dus!

Hopefully this version will be more interesting.

I kid!!!!!!!!!!! More donations folks?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im in 24.47 to make ut an even 100


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

good work nismo!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

greta shiz nism.. i need to talk to my bank. ace is a total p*ssy and wont give me his account nr,so i can tansfer money via net bank..

cmon ace i wont rip (pun intended) you off... honest hehe

30 somthing from norway by the beginning of next week.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> im in 24.47 to make ut an even 100


beat my 20.00









JP I know its not a contest









bigger turnout than I thought..gj guys/girls


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

C0Rey said:


> greta shiz nism.. i need to talk to my bank. ace is a total p*ssy and wont give me his account nr,so i can tansfer money via net bank..
> 
> cmon ace i wont rip (pun intended) you off... honest hehe
> 
> 30 somthing from norway by the beginning of next week.


:laugh: I know you wont rip me off.

Looks like we'll be pushing $150 soon.

Awesome Nismo! Timbz and Nis, high rollers...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Added nis to the list.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Moneys is on da whay!!!










BTW FTW!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

sry ace im having trouble with my bank im going in later today to bitch.. i should be able to send it tonight!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> sry ace im having trouble with my bank im going in later today to bitch.. i should be able to send it tonight!


whats the trouble?

are they enlarging the entrance so you can get in?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

haha classic!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> sry ace im having trouble with my bank im going in later today to bitch.. i should be able to send it tonight!


whats the trouble?

are they enlarging the entrance so you can get in?
[/quote]










First good hard laugh of the day.










Adding CORey to the list, $30 more! CORey's real name is cooooool.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i want fido to come back.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Can i donate my unwanted xmas presents?

F the underprivilaged kids, i have a cyber team to support!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> you get it now ace?


nope.

I'll take presents.









wait.

you were joking.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

WTF is JUTS???


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm Justin Damnit!!!
darkangel420 yeah boyee


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I figured. I was just going to put Justin on that list.









/should have figured out from darkangel420 name


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> I figured. I was just going to put Justin on that list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured that would have been the dead giveaway.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

sorry at this moment in time donatgions is a no go, just while the wife is on maternity leave, as it is meaning a drop of 400 pounsa a month, which is around 700 bucks..............................

dez


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

no prob at all.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

so is their anyone else ? we should close this up soon ace.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I agree. Joey'd just added $15 more!

Updated. Let's wrap this up. I say last chance to donate is Friday.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

lets uh go ahead and wrap this up ace..

before you go to the casino again.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Word.

Anyone off hand know how you donate to pfury?

Timbz?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

do i smell scam?









/sees that many threads smell lately

/therefore







x2


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

pints at aces made face

mad face lol


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Found it!

I'm going to make it an even $150 to account for the transfer fees (I'll still take a loss but oh well...)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

and done!


----------

